# Amazon prime sale - hah! No books



## Brevoort

I don't know why I was so naïve as to expect Amazon to have some terrific book deals in today's Prime Sale. But nope, not a one, at least not on the .CA site. 

How does a company that built its core business around selling books not bother to put its books on sale along with all of its amazing stuff I don't care to buy at any price?

The whole thing had the air of a back-of-warehouse-junk-clearout sale.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I bought a few books in the U.S.


----------



## derekailes2014

Amazon only put items on sale today which nobody on the planet wanted.  The tweets about the Amazon Prime Fail were classic.


----------



## Atunah

I saw a few books for sale, paper books. I also got a couple of other things. I guess its what you are looking for. Shrugs. I saw quite a few deals. I missed out on a few. 

They have and had ebooks on sale in the ebook section. And a sale on kindle unlimited, I guess that counts as books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are books, as has been said on the US site...and there were a few things I wanted, but they were all sold out.  So someone wanted them.  I'm on two waitlists.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . .there were a number of things that sold out really fast. . . . 

I didn't see anything in the 'lightning deal' section . . . but there were other coupons.  I got some jeans and an electric razor for the Hubs at a nice discount.

I don't think it was as big a fail as people are talking . . . that said, there were some weird things on special.


----------



## Dragle

I tried to buy a couple things, but it was impossible.  Funniest tweet I saw was so true:

*0% Claimed* *Add to Cart* *100% Claimed* *Join Waitlist* *Waitlist Full*

Actually most items said 100% full the minute they became available, so I wonder who was allowed to pre-buy all that stuff. No way could so many items be clicked and purchased within seconds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I tried to buy a couple things, but it was impossible. Funniest tweet I saw was so true:
> 
> *0% Claimed* *Add to Cart* *100% Claimed* *Join Waitlist* *Waitlist Full*
> 
> Actually most items said 100% full the minute they became available, so I wonder who was allowed to pre-buy all that stuff. No way could so many items be clicked and purchased within seconds.


I dunno . . . they hyped it pretty good. Could be a lot of folks woke up early and went at it . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters

Dragle said:


> I tried to buy a couple things, but it was impossible. Funniest tweet I saw was so true:
> 
> *0% Claimed* *Add to Cart* *100% Claimed* *Join Waitlist* *Waitlist Full*
> 
> Actually most items said 100% full the minute they became available, so I wonder who was allowed to pre-buy all that stuff. No way could so many items be clicked and purchased within seconds.


This was my experience with the whole Prime day, I just don't have the ability on Wed to follow a website that closely


----------



## Andra

I saw a few print books, but nothing digital.  The only links they included for ebooks were the standard monthly ones.  That was disappointing.


----------



## booklover888

Andra said:


> I saw a few print books, but nothing digital. The only links they included for ebooks were the standard monthly ones. That was disappointing.


Same here. I was looking for some ebook deals and found none. It might have been a good day for indie authors to have sales, I thought so, anyway.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All I want is a flaming Echo released over here in the UK!


----------



## KindleGirl

Yeah, I saw a few books too, but nothing of interest to me. Overall, I wasn't impressed with the sale. When I did find something of interest, it was like Dragle said...100% claimed...after the main screen showed that it was not all claimed. Rather frustrating. The main screen wouldn't update either. It would just keep showing it was available. I love Prime and use it all the time, but for people they just got to sign up so they could join the sale....not sure they impressed them.


----------



## booklover888

I guess I was lucky to get a Fire TV stick. That and a bag of Greenies for the dog is all I got out of the sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Somebody bought stuff:

http://www.itworld.com/article/2949226/personal-technology/amazon-prime-sale-busts-black-friday-record.html?phint=newt%3Ditworld_personal_tech&phint=idg_eid%3D9134fc786fb12c55579864ff7aec470d#tk.ITWNLE_nlt_personaltech_2015-07-17


----------



## LaraAmber

I got my husband an Eagle Creek suitcase at 30% off (so saved us $96 plus free shipping).  But nothing else.  

I was really hoping that ebooks would be discounted, something crazy like making every first book in a series $0.99 or the more ebooks you add to your cart, the bigger percentage off you get.  Something that would make people go "Now I HAVE to get a Kindle" because they could get 20 books for the price of a hardback right off the bat.


----------

